# Vendors liscense in Ohio



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

For a snow only company - do you need a vendor's liscense in Ohio? My understanding was that since sales tax is not collected on snow plowing and related services that you need not register? Or do you still have register and simply not report taxable revenue? 

I'm assuming once you sell materials (separate from service) that you need to charge sales tax and therefore would need a vendors liscense. When I say sell materials I mean sell bagged product to your customers for their own on site use.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*LawnLad*

No & No & NO to your ???'s, you don't need a vendors lic.

I'm not sure you compleatly understand what a vendors lic. is. What it does is when you buy materials you don't pay taxes on them at the time but when you sell the product retail you must collect taxes from the sale. :waving: At the end of the tax yr. then you report & pay said taxes if need be.

And to this Yes you are corect in this statement

"I'm assuming once you sell materials (separate from service) that you need to charge sales tax and therefore would need a vendors liscense. When I say sell materials I mean sell bagged product to your customers for their own on site use."


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks Ohiosnow. This is what I thought, so if I want to buy materials without paying sales tax which I'm going to resell and collect tax on then I'd want to get the vendor's liscense. Otherwise I don't need it.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Just a note sales tax in ohio is reported by the 23rd. of each month & payable at that time,this is for the previous months reciepts.


----------

